# My first post: What supplements/vitamins might be helpful during benzo withdrawal



## qbsbrown

Well, after over 5 years of use, this is my 5th attempt to come off of the benzos. We switched over to valium, and am on a slow weaning schedule.

My anxiety is horrific (especially upon waking, nervous adreneline, testicles up my stomach), sleep is brutal, thoughts so fast etc, the day feels like 100 hours, every minute excruciating. I know that I can't get by on the taper itself, and need some assistance from vitamins/supplements. And I'm not willing to add any medications.

I know in this state that my central nervous system is so fragile, the smallest vitamins/supplements call make withdrawal symptoms worse.

One thing that I tried the other day was L glutamine. I took 5mgs, and i was able to get on an airplane, and for the first time in 5 years, didn't have an anxiety attack while on it. I could even read a magazine, look out the window, and didn't have racing thoughts. Amazing.

I also read an article that said that taking p5p with glutamine helps.

I'm also taking cal/mag which i hear helps.

What do you think about theanine (but does this increase dopamine?), taurine, glycine, inistol, b6?

Anything that helps, I'd greatly appreciate it.

Anything that seems to compete with gaba, like valerian, kava, niacinimide etc, just makes things worse. And I have a horrible depressive reaction to 5htp

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## wxolue

qbsbrown said:


> Well, after over 5 years of use, this is my 5th attempt to come off of the benzos. We switched over to valium, and am on a slow weaning schedule.
> 
> My anxiety is horrific (especially upon waking, nervous adreneline, testicles up my stomach), sleep is brutal, thoughts so fast etc, the day feels like 100 hours, every minute excruciating. I know that I can't get by on the taper itself, and need some assistance from vitamins/supplements. And I'm not willing to add any medications.
> 
> I know in this state that my central nervous system is so fragile, the smallest vitamins/supplements call make withdrawal symptoms worse.
> 
> One thing that I tried the other day was L glutamine. I took 5mgs, and i was able to get on an airplane, and for the first time in 5 years, didn't have an anxiety attack while on it. I could even read a magazine, look out the window, and didn't have racing thoughts. Amazing.
> 
> I also read an article that said that taking p5p with glutamine helps.
> 
> I'm also taking cal/mag which i hear helps.
> 
> What do you think about theanine (but does this increase dopamine?), taurine, glycine, inistol, b6?
> 
> Anything that helps, I'd greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Anything that seems to compete with gaba, like valerian, kava, niacinimide etc, just makes things worse. And I have a horrible depressive reaction to 5htp
> 
> Thanks for all of your help.


i forget which supplement it was, but i remember reading that one of them helps a LOT with withdrawal from drugs like cocaine, meth, and heroin. Im sure it could help with benzos. only problem is, i forget which one it was...

Anyway, the only things ive taken are valarian root and rhodiola rosea. Valarian root makes me feel mega mellow, especially if i take more than whats on the bottle. I felt the most comfortable in years on this stuff. Problem is, (and i think this is because of my high metabolism) the effects wear off in less than an hour. Rhodiola rosea was alright. Can't really describe it or relate it to anything cause im not a big drug user (only weed). After my first try, I don't really feel the effects any more. If i do, its for like 15 min maybe and then it seems to wear off.

Ive heard a lot of good things about b vitamins and magnesium. Fish oil has also come up a couple of times on these forums.


----------



## qbsbrown

I hope you can remember the name of that supplement

Brian


----------



## CopadoMexicano

L-tyrosine? I dont know their are so many supplements/vitamins for anxiety disorders I cant keep up


----------



## wxolue

it was valerian root
its a tranquilizer. basically makes you calm and is also used as a sleep aid. may take a couple weeks to kick in so take it regularly. Only side effects discovered were after long periods of use, and were mild insomnia and restlessness. the symptoms went away after discontinued use. No withdrawal effects from stopping use. no adverse effects. when you wake up after taking some, you feel refreshed.

i recently discovered that the reason i stopped feeling the effects was because i judged it after my second use. you have to take it for a few weeks to start really feeling it

a little bit more about rhodiola rosea: allows you to handle stress more. physical and mental. if stress from work or stress in general triggers your anxiety, i suggest taking this. First time I took it was at 11:00 and i had a test the next day. instead of freaking out, I was pretty calm. I just basically didnt worry at all about it. Something that would normally trigger enormous stress, and i felt nothing. I also retained a lot more information than i normally would. It improves mental and physical performance


----------



## BradPit

Good web site for benzo withdrawal
http://www.benzobuddies.org/


----------



## euphoria

I recommend the following supplements and OTC products:


Magnesium
L-theanine
L-tryptophan and/or 5-HTP
Kava (highly recommended)
Zinc
Inositol
L-methylfolate
Diphenhydramine (for sleep)
St. John's Wort
Rhodiola
SAMe
Picamilon
Taurine
Melatonin
Valerian

Some of them act via GABA, but don't necessarily interrupt benzo withdrawal as they generally don't bind to the same site on the GABA receptors as benzos do. Of course you may end up becoming dependent on the new drug so don't use them all the time.

You should really see a doctor and get a beta-blocker to control the [nor]adrenaline excess. There's zero reason not to, and it will make withdrawal a lot easier.


----------



## nunni

The beta blocker seems like a good idea but watch out the side effects can out weight the positive. Ionce took "inderol" for 7 days and spiralled into the wrost depression of my life and then I went on the net and one major side effect was major depression. They were calling it "end it all"

I really sympathise with withdrawal I have been there and know what it is like waking up with massive anxiety. I wish I knew then what I knew now. I tried every supplement on earth and just got worse. I had massive insomnia for three years and was on sleeping pills. I now sleep again and have very minimnal anxiety! So it can be done! Here are some things that helped me.

!)I stopped taking fish oil....I started sleeping again...my anxieties wre reduced... some people do well on it I did not

2) I got my mercury fillings removed!

3) Magnesium, it is GREAT for anxiety..but get a type that is easily absorbed in the gut like magnesium glycine or taurine...my favorite is magnesium oil! Works great

3) after a while I realised that taking JUST magnesium was throwing some other stuff off so I found a ALL nautral vitamin with EQUAL magnesium and calcium. I believe we need both in equal parts. This made me feel alot better

4) I found ph alkalizing minerals with equal calcium and magnesium in it and added to my multi vitamin. 

5) I cut out as many as possible parabens and chemicals form make up cream shampoo etc. 

6) Stopped eating all those nasty foods with preservative and the wrost hidden MSG..do a google on that stuff you will be amazed how anxiety is a side effect of alot of the garbage we stuff into our months...

7) started eating a bowel of oatmeal every morning...it really calms the mind and is full of nutrition)

Good luck and trust me I really feel like I have walked with the devil and survived and so will you!!


----------



## mrpanicattack

*My horrible benzo withdrawals*

Let me give brief history. I'am a 53 year old white male. I've been on diazepam 10mg three times daily. Ativan 2mg three times daily. Xanax 2mg three times daily. I have been on these switched back and forth for over ten years. I didn't follow the regimen for fear that i would have a problem.
On april 3, 2014 i was cut from getting any more from doctor, because there wasn't enough metabolites in my urine to get anymore. I told my doctor to cut them then. I firgured since i only used them as needed i wouldn't have a problem. WRONG. Within about 12 hours that old panicky feelin came back. Not to worry, I can ride this out. As the days passed, the feelings got worse. About the 3rd night the symptoms were worse than any panick attack that I have ever experienced. Tremors, visibly shaking, cold sweats, insomnia, racing heart. cold hands and feet, and what seems to start of a hullicination. My perspective on my surroundings was being altered. I figured this isn't a panic attack, its a withdrawal from benzo's. I started research and found that this is a life threating situation. Like I didn't have enough to worry about. Called my doctor and no help weening me off them. Now I'm stuck after they prescribed me this medication, that i never abused, and were going to leave me to my own defenses.
This is what worked for me. 
L-Theanine, an amino acid, 1st dose 200 mg, next day 1 - 100mg twice daily
Super b complex 1 twice daily
5-htp 100mg 1 daily
When i took the first dose of L-Theanine, within a half hour i could feel it working. I took them at 8p.m. It cleared the fog. almost cleared all the symptoms of the withdrawal. They give you a strong calming effect without the tired feeling. Almost all the tremors were gone by second day. The bad part is the fact that you can go into seizures and die. This was a problem. The cure for that was Simpson's Oil. I have seen this substance at work, and ive seen it stop grand mal seizures in there tracks. I live in a medical marijuana state, and i'm a licensed caregiver. I make this product. It works. No seizures and i fell the withdrawals getting less and less each day. This might not work for everybody, but it worked for me. You can find out how to make Simpsons Oil on internet. I use just trim or leaves and get the same theraputic help.
I hope this helps. I don't condone breaking any of state or federal laws. I do believe in the quality of life. You have to be your own patient advocate. You have to live in that body, so take care of it.


----------

